# Sistema de sonido en el cielo razo



## 2fast4you (Feb 22, 2008)

Buenas gente... 
Hace unos dias fui a una heladeria de mi ciudad y cuando entre vi que el flaco se armo unos bafles y los puso donde va el cielo razo, desde ese dia estoy pensando en hacer uno para mi pieza, pero no encuentro la información suficiente. El tipo de la heladeria usaba parlantes tipo 6x9, lo que no alcanze a distinguir es si los monto sobre el yeso, o si usaba una madera blanca tipo aglomerado con un laminado en color blanco mate.

Yo tengo pensado usar un woofersito de 8" de unos 40W y algun tweeter que tengo por ahi para los agudos. Otra idea que tengo es usar unos triaxiales de 6" que tengo guardados. Obviamente voy a armar dos modulos para un sistema estereo. 
El amplificador a utilizar es uno de 2x30 con el TDA2050 que ya lo tengo andando (primero probe el woofer de 8" con mi STK4192II y casi lo hago mierda, se despego la bobina del cilindro de aluminio del cono )

Y bueno, si alguien tiene ideas, seran bienvenidas.

Tengo ya experiencia en esto y me encanta el tema de hambientacion de audio. En mi casa tengo un subwoofer de 10" pulgadas escondido en un sofa de 1 plaza y dos woofers de 12" en el sofa de 3 plazas y los tweeters estan "por ahi" escondidos junto con los medios. Es una masa!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2008)

Cielorazo = Durlock

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-33742676-construcciones-durlock-bajo-techo-tipo-isla-1x1m2-4500-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-34297245-construccion-en-seco-placa-de-yeso-durlock-95-mm-oferta-_JM_

Paralantes = Parlantes para cielorazo (Resisten tierra y humedad)
VIenen con sistemas de montaje para colocar sobre el durlock

Otra posibilidad: Gabinetes empotrados en el cielorazo


----------



## 2fast4you (Feb 23, 2008)

Como buen electronico que soy.. elijo gabinetes empotrados en el cielorazo (no puedo conformarme con lo facil )

Estan buenos los articulos, pero me interesa montar un sistema Hi Fi, utilizando un woofer, un mid range y un buen tweeter.
Estoy pensando en armar un bafle del tamaño del cielo razo y ponerlo en vez  del yeso... creo que va a andar el unico problema q veo hasta ahora es que me va a costar apoyarlo sobre los perfiles, osea para hacerlo encajar va a ser medi dificil pero me arreglo

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2008)

Si te animas, puedes armar sobre "Toda" la superficie del cielorazo 2 gabinetes, aprovechando techo, paredes y el futuro cielorazo, incluyes una division en este que llegue hasta el techo (Seprarando los futuros 2 gabinetes, tal vez 4)

Volumen como para conseguir buenos bajos, seguro no te va a faltar, el material del Durlock posee buenas propiedades de absorcion acustica.


----------

